

Write-only memory - benjamincburns
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Write-only_memory_%28joke%29

======
EGKW
Specs sheet 1:
[http://www.ganssle.com/misc/wom1.jpg](http://www.ganssle.com/misc/wom1.jpg)
Specs sheet 2:
[http://www.ganssle.com/misc/wom2.jpg](http://www.ganssle.com/misc/wom2.jpg)

